# Hayes Brothers



## bottlekid76 (Aug 16, 2012)

A family member found these for me on a trip. I have alot of family up above Chicago so this was pretty nice. I've seen several of the hutches but the amber squatty & stubby beer is really cool. The embossing is _huge_ and incredibly strong. A couple of cool pictoral bottles to have. Not my last name but anyone with the last name Hayes needs to get some of these. []


----------



## LC (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice bottles , like the embossing .


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2012)

That stubby one looks like it came from Fukushima, it's a nuclear freakazoid!! and I LOVE it!!!


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 16, 2012)

Nice bottles. The amber beer is relatively scarce, they also made one without the baltimore loop, and a simpler obverse. The company tended to use the horseshoe logo on most of its' bottles. Slightly earlier ones, such as the panelled cobalt hutch, will have a connected simple straightline HB in the center of the slugplate, and no horseshoe.


----------



## Anthonicia (Aug 16, 2012)

I share the last name, love the bottles.  Have one of the clear hutches all painted up and everything.  Would love to have the amber one with the strong embossing.


----------



## j.dinets (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi: Just thought I'd let you know, speak of the devil, that the cobalt Hayes hutchinson I mentioned above is now available on Ebay. The item number is # 180955860217.


----------



## hunting262 (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow a blob and a hutch my two favorite bottles


----------



## Potlidboy (Aug 20, 2012)

bottlekid76


 Curious shape on the amber bottle....I don't think I've seen another. Nice to have the family looking out for you.....


----------

